# Marketplace question



## The McThief (Jan 3, 2011)

My dad is thinking of selling some of his vintage guitars on Ebay soon, so I want to help him out by posting some of them here. My question is if anybody is even interested in vintage guitars on this site, or if we're all just metalheads 

Sorry if this is in the wrong section btw.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't see why posting them here would be a bad thing, it is free to do so, just don't expect folks on here who typically like more modern instruments, and who don't like shelling out a lot of cash for stuff, especially vintage. 

That being said, be sure to make an add in the proper format with full references. Also, don't just spam the eBay adds. 

If your Dad really wants to sell them and get a fair price, he should really contact the people at Elderly Instruments, Gruhn Guitars, and The Mandolin Brothers, who specialize in selling vintage gear. Typically, you can give them something on consignment, and they'll be the best folks to sell it.


----------

